# Had To Show You This Marvellous Contraption.



## Dranreb (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## ELHEAD (Mar 3, 2016)

Kewl!


----------



## CluelessNewB (Mar 3, 2016)

Wow!   He also has some other videos on YouTube showing construction, hopefully this link works if not look for Wintergatan on YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcXhhVwCT6_WqjkEniejRJQ


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 3, 2016)

*Had To Show You This Marvelous Contraption.*

Glad you did.  What a labor of love.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 3, 2016)

i wish i had the time or creativity to make something like this.
the man is truly gifted


----------



## David S (Mar 3, 2016)

Wow if you look at some of his construction videos...what a master of improvision.

David


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 3, 2016)

I love european plywood...


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 3, 2016)




----------

